# Help Sexing Apistogramma borellii



## mdot415 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello everyone. I am completely new to apistogrammas and cichlids but I recently added what is supposed to be a pair of Apistograma Borellii and after looking at many of the available pictures online of the species, I am having a hard time confirming the sex of my fish.

Color seems to be the easiest way to determine the sex but mine are grey in color and I assume it is because they are still juveniles. I believe the first fish is the male because of the slightly pointy dorsal fin but please keep in mind that I am completely new to apistos so I could be completely wrong. Also, I have had my doubts because the first fish is a tad bit larger and constantly chasing the other fish. My tank is 29 gallons and heavily planted so there are plenty of areas to hide.



http://imgur.com/pwGLjwD


Suspected male above



http://imgur.com/MieBPjs


The embedded photos were too large so I hope the links will suffice.

Suspected female above

Again, I am most likely incorrect so please feel free to chime in if you can.

Thank you all and I look forward to being a part of this community.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!

You might have to let them grow out a bit until they start showing more color. Then it will be easier to tell.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Not _borellii_, looks like Steel Blue, which is often sold under the name of _borellii_. At least you have the sexes correct! Female Steel Blues tend to be hard to come by, so you got lucky there. They don't look all that young to me, either.


----------



## mdot415 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Not _borellii_, looks like Steel Blue, which is often sold under the name of _borellii_. At least you have the sexes correct! Female Steel Blues tend to be hard to come by, so you got lucky there. They don't look all that young to me, either.


Good to know! Thanks for the helpful information. Is it common for the male to chase the female when she gets near him? He isn't actively hunting her down or anything but he does seem to be annoyed by her presence once in a while.


----------

